# LMO Processing Times in Vancouver



## WhiteRose (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

Does anyone know what the current LMO processing times are in Vancouver? Ours was submitted to Service Canada 5 weeks ago and am just wondering if the postal strike is causing the issue rather than the processing time.

Thanks xx


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

WhiteRose said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know what the current LMO processing times are in Vancouver? Ours was submitted to Service Canada 5 weeks ago and am just wondering if the postal strike is causing the issue rather than the processing time.
> 
> Thanks xx


Postal strike is over, but they are still dealing with the backlog, and in most places they have banned overtime due to the money Canada Post lost durring the strike. I got a letter today that was mailed in Hawaii on June 10th, normally take 5-6 days.


----------



## WhiteRose (Nov 27, 2008)

gringotim said:


> Postal strike is over, but they are still dealing with the backlog, and in most places they have banned overtime due to the money Canada Post lost durring the strike. I got a letter today that was mailed in Hawaii on June 10th, normally take 5-6 days.


Thanks xx


----------

